# My new toy



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 10, 2017)

Here is my new toy a 1939 BF Goodrich Streamline... looks to be all original.  Just gonna grease it up and enjoy it for now
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh mama...:eek:


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, WOW! Awesome !!! Looks like every piece...----------Cowboy


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2017)

Cool ... didn't think they made mushroom button bars on that style of bar... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 10, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Cool ... didn't think they made mushroom button bars on that style of bar...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It has it but it's broken off.  Those things are expensive!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 10, 2017)

Rusty2wheels said:


> It has it but it's broken off.  Those things are expensive!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Most of the time they are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh mama...:eek:



I know big guy..even if it is a schwinn. Very special bike, can't wait to see it in Kimmswick for the Gateway Coasters ride!


----------



## Kato (Jul 10, 2017)

Holy smokes, Holy cow.............Holy Toledo !!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow nice find that thing will clean up very nice Matt!!


----------



## jkent (Jul 11, 2017)

Didn't know they continued that tank in 1939. 
I thought with the shorty lever, Tank, Seiss lights, and that style paint graphics would be closer to 1937?
Am I wrong?
Looks just like the 1937 BFG bike I just sold.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 11, 2017)

jkent said:


> Didn't know they continued that tank in 1939.
> I thought with the shorty lever, Tank, Seiss lights, and that style paint graphics would be closer to 1937?
> Am I wrong?
> Looks just like the 1937 BFG bike I just sold.




I just went by what few pics I could find .  I forgot what the serial number is. I will have to look.  It may not be a 39 then.. do you have any other pics or info to share?  Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jul 11, 2017)

Back strap tank and seat make my guess 39.  BFG bikes probably got old brake parts when needed or the brake was added early on.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 11, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Back strap tank and seat make my guess 39.  BFG bikes probably got old brake parts when needed or the brake was added early on.




I thought the shorty levers were 37-39?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFlyGuy (Jul 11, 2017)

Holy $&@#!!!   That is one sweet looking ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 11, 2017)

Were you able to get any ownership history?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 12, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Were you able to get any ownership history?




 It really. I bought it from a friend that purchased it last year.  He said the people he got it from found it in an attic. Not much other history than that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 12, 2017)

The serial number is 
B62288


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Oct 5, 2017)

Any updates on this sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet bike ???


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 5, 2017)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Here is my new toy a 1939 BF Goodrich Streamline... looks to be all original.  Just gonna grease it up and enjoy it for now
> View attachment 642749View attachment 642750View attachment 642751View attachment 642752View attachment 642753View attachment 642754
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great catch! Looks killer...


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Cool ... didn't think they made mushroom button bars on that style of bar...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




mushroom came on everything ...even ladies scout style bars...


----------



## John G04 (Oct 6, 2017)

Wow thats nice


----------

